# Diferencia entre un eliminador de baterias y un cargador...?



## OSALVATORE (Ago 2, 2007)

Hola a todos, reciban un cordial saludo de su amigo Osalvatore, antes que nada espero la esten pasando super bien.
Bueno pues, pasando a otra cosa ojala pudieran ayudarme a encontrar las principales diferencias entre un eliminador de baterias y un cargador de baterias.
Supongo que como su nombre lo indica, cada uno hace una funcion distinta, pero,
electronicamente hablando en que radica la diferencia?
Espero puedan ayudarme y que tengan un excelente dia.
Gracias, se despide de ustedes 

Osalvatore
Salu2


----------



## Saint_ (Ago 3, 2007)

Hola, respondiendo a tu pregunta...

cargador de bateria, es un circuito que dependiendo de el tipo de bateria que a de cargar se caracteriza por trabajar con una fuente de corriente ( o asi deberia ser),  esto implica que el circuito debera entregar coriente constante para cargar la bateria (ojo que digo corriente y no voltaje),  pero existen "cargadores de baterias" que trabajan con fuentes de voltaje pero estos tienen limitadores de corriente.

Eliminador de baterias, es un circuito que entrega voltaje constante (o asi deberia ser), pero muchos no la hacen (aqui les llamamos adaptadores [LA Paz Bolivia]), estos eliminadores de baterias generalmente son un transformador, rectificador,  filto y una llave selectora de voltajes,
debido a la simplisidad del circuito estos no son muy confiables pero se los usa mucho, esto por que los aparatos a los que van a alimentar tienen buen margen de tolerancia a las variacione de tensión...


----------



## OSALVATORE (Ago 14, 2007)

Gracias por la atención Ing., que tenga un excelente día, saludos desde México.....


----------

